# Differences between the Nestle-Aland's 27th and the UBS 4



## Pergamum (Aug 5, 2009)

What's the differences?


----------



## ClayPot (Aug 5, 2009)

They have the same Greek text. 

However, I believe the NA-27 mentions more textual variants but doesn't go in as much detail. The UBS 4 mentions fewer variants but goes into more detail about the textual history of each one.


----------



## greenbaggins (Aug 5, 2009)

jpfrench is correct. There is one more difference: the UBS is printed in italics (ugh!), while the Nestle is printed in normal font. You can get the Nestle in large print, which is an absolutely gorgeous volume.


----------



## Hungus (Aug 5, 2009)

For all intents and purposes, these are the same texts, as the prefaces to each edition plainly state. They were produced by the same people, with the same scholarship, even though (in print) they are intended for different purposes.

However, the NA27 and UBS4 texts are not identical. There are slight differences between the two. These occur in a few areas:

punctuation
casing
spelling (including accents)
formatting
In addition, the printed editions of each differ greatly from one another. Each has its own critical apparatus, among other things.

info from Logos


----------



## wallingj (Aug 5, 2009)

yea the italic font is a killer


----------



## ClayPot (Aug 6, 2009)

The reader's edition of the UBS4 is not in italicized font. Of course, it doesn't have all the apparatus either.

UBS4 Reader's Edition


----------

